# Helpless ....



## Snicks (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I am in need of advice. Our family cat just had what was her 3rd litter. 

The 1st 2 went very smooth. She had 4 kittens the first time and 6 the 2nd. Both times she took well to mothering .. and other then finding them good homes when they were ready, she took care of them with no issues.

She had her 3rd litter 2 nights ago ... and everything has gone wrong. The first 2 kittens were still borns. The next 4 that came out our cat cleaned off, then ran off and has not taken to them since. No matter what we do, she refuses to have anything to do with these 4 2 day old kittens.

I have added a heating pad next to them, to keep them warm. I went out and bought the kitten feeding pack from the vet and have fed them every 2 hours for the past 2 days.

But something is wrong. 1 died tonight ... and the other 3 seem to be fading out as well ... i cant seem to keep them warm no matter what I do ... They seem to be suffering .. even with all my efforts.

Does anyone here know whats going on? are these cats sick? is there something I can do to keep them alive? .. if they are sick .. would the right thing to do ... be to not take care of them and let them go now and not suffer?

I am at a loss ... Any feedback, advice, discussion would be appreciated.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have to think that Mamma-Kitty knows something is wrong and that is why she has abndoned them. Were it me, I'd bring them to a vet and have them euthanized.

If you are keeping them warm, feeding them what they are supposed to be eating and stimulating them to eliminate waste...then you are doing your best. Sometimes we cannot fight nature, and that is what this looks like to me, something is wrong with them and survival of the fittest is expressing itself.

Do NOT feel bad about your efforts or that your kitty ran off. 
I feel there is something terribly wrong, she knows it and her instincts will not allow her to waste her time/energy on a losing cause. Sometimes we are able to intervene and save them, but if we cannot, at least we know we tried. You've tried. That is the best you can do. You may want to consider getting her spayed to prevent this from happening again.
Sorry you are going through this.
Heidi


----------



## Snicks (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks heidi. The first 2 litters were very fun experiences for us. We didnt have to do much other then google at them until they were 8 weeks old, and then find them a nice place to live.

But this experience has been heartbreaking. I am going to get her fixed ASAP. I dont want to deal with this again.

I think the 3 left are fading out ... It's very sad.

Thanks again.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Snicks said:


> ...the 3 left are fading out ... It's very sad.


I know, I know. Love and care for them. Let them go knowing they were loved, even for just a short time. 
Gah! I've got boo-hoo's in my eyes. It is distressing when babies who never had a chance to know the joys of life are called to the Rainbow Bridge.
Once again, I'm sorry...
Heidi


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

This must be so heartbreaking for you and your family. As Heidi so wonderfully put it- let them go to the Bridge knowing love and warmth. 

I too am sorry that you are epxeriencing this.


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

My mom had a cat who suddenly refused to have anything to do with her kittens, as a child. She forced the cat to nurse. Turns out the mama kitty was poisoned by a neighbor, and every one died. Sometimes the mamma knows best...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry your going through this, prayers and thoughts going your way


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

How are the little ones? Are they still trying or have they passed on with your love to guide them?


----------



## Snicks (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all,

Thanks for the kind words ... This is a real nice forum. I appreciate it.

I know it was a losing battle but I kept feeding them and doing what I could, After I wrote my post in here, I went to sleep, I woke up for work the next morning to find 2 more passed on.

The last kitty I moved from that area too the living room ... I figured that he would probably pass on soon as well .. but I couldnt allow it to be in there alone by himself ... the last kitty passed on late last night. he/she was the last kitten to come out of the litter and seemed to be the most active.

The whole experience was awful, I have set an appointment with the vet to get snicks spayed.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry you went through this. It's so hard to see little ones die.  Mother cat might have had an infection in her uterus, which could cause stillborn kittens. If so, the vet will inform you when she is spayed. You are doing the right thing. It's best that she doesn't have another litter. She is still with you, right? She will come right back into season, so I would keep her indoors. I wish you the best.

I'll move this thread to breeding, where you might get some more information.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I would guess you have a very intelligent mama cat. Sometimes a queen can sense if there's something very wrong with the kittens and therefor she'll leave them be. To be crude, she won't waste energy on kittens with very small chances of survival.

I'm sorry you had to go through this, but unfortunately it happens.


----------

